# Mount Pocono Campground



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

To my friends across the river......Delaware river that is. Have any of you been to this campground? what did you think? Were heading there for memorial day. we've never been there and just wanted to know what to excpect........


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Hopefully the snow will have melted by then, eh?









Happy Trails,
Doug

_Oh, a posting we will go,
A posting we will go.
High ho, the merry-oh,
A posting we will go!_


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Here is the website. Mt. Pocono CG I've never heard of it so lets us know what you think.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I found a couple of reviews on it and it seems to be pretty nice. Let us know how you like it.

Mike


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

I wonder when I go if I tell them I am an Outbackers.com Official Reporter doing a writeup on their campground if I can get a discount.........


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Bill H,

Did you already book? I like the PA State Parks. Hickory Run isn't but 15 minutes further down 80, very cheap also but they never have running water. If not this time then look into them in the future.

I have been past Mt Pocono many, many times as my parents lived 15 minutes away. Looks pretty good.

Mike C


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

OK Outbacker.com "Official" Reporter..........Where's the Report??????
















Tami


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

Tami just has that way doesn't she?? Here ya go......

The Campground was nice. They are in the midst of doing many upgrades. In the section we were in (right off the pool), the sites are all brand new. They're not wooded on that side and are gravel/ grass. Each has a fixed (nice) Fire pit and a separate grassy area. Most of the sites in the wooded areas are either seasonal or tent. There were only a few sites up there for short term use. There's no lake but they have 2 heated pools (adults & toddlers) and a pretty large nature walk area. They also have the regular things like store, pavilion, bingo, game room etc. They also have a fitness room and computers for free internet access which surprised me. I also met both owners (brother and sister) and they couldn't have been any nicer. They went out of they're way for for quite a few people I saw. I even helped them with a WiFi issue they were having at the CG.

I would definitely check it out if you have a chance. Great for a quick local gateway for us in NE PA/ NNJ. We'll head back for another weekend this year. Another bonus was that it's located 6 miles from Camel back water park from which I understand is pretty Cool.

This is Bill H for the Outback Channel, Back to you in the studio Tami.........


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

Bill H said:


> This is Bill H for the Outback Channel, Back to you in the studio Tami.........


LOL! Thanks Bill for your report - always good to hear about campgrounds close to us for a quick w/e trip.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Yes, thanks Bill.









Tami


----------

